# Afrer this year I am done doing Thanksgiving



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2019)

*For the past several years I have had my two cousins (both single guys with no other family nearby) for Turkey day.  It was OK, as it was someone for Rick to watch football with, who actually enjoyed the game.
But I got to realize that I was pretty much doing all the work. Shopping, cooking , cleaning.  Rick would help me with some of the prep, and cleaning the house before, but that was it. 
After he died, I thought about it, and decided I would do it  once more. I let them know a while back.  Plus, my niece wants me to start coming over there, and staying with them a couple days.
So, this is it.  And I have no qualms about it. Time to pass the torch and just be a guest.  Who will help with some prep and clean up, of course.

I figure that I can buy some turkey parts, and make myself a small feast at some point, complete with my moms dressing and all.  And all will be right with the world.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2019)

Good decision Marie, makes sense.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 27, 2019)

Marie,

It sounds like you need to teach your niece how to make your mom's dressing. 

Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Wren (Nov 27, 2019)

Good for you Marie, sounds like you have done more than  your share.

Enjoy your Thanksgiving and I wish many more to come, time to sit back and let your family spoil you !


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 27, 2019)

Ah here's the problem.  Why go all out all the time?

The company is the important thing.

Order in chinese or pizza and have them share the cost.

Use paper plates.  Have fun instead of work.

I'm single now and love being invited out.  My sister does the whole thing but she has two sons who really help out.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 27, 2019)

@Camper6  I see your point.  But it is the one day a year I have gone with tradition.  But, in the past couple years things have gone easier...paper plates for snacks and dessert.  Paper napkins, no table cloth.  I clean as I go.  
My one cousin sometimes has no common sense, and often comes early.  He asked if he could come early this year...told him yes, but he is being put to work to help out.


----------



## peppermint (Nov 27, 2019)

We are going to my son's home for Thanksgiving...He lives 2 blocks away....Anyway, we all bring food....My daughter in law is making the  turkey,
and some other goodies....I'm making the stuffing, Chocolate cream pie and Blueberry Pie I bought at the store...Also Cookies ...Daughter will
bring a Big Salad, and she always brings surprises....We also have her Mom In Law for thanksgiving....She makes delicious Pies....
There will be 12 people....We will all have left over's.....It happens every year...…


----------

